# $LUNA Terra Bull



## moXJO (14 May 2022)

I love a crash and luna is one of the biggest for a while. It's possible someone has run off with close to a billion. 

One of the greatest under the table trades.

Rumours going around that citadel of gamestop fame  had something to do with it.

People turning up on the founders doorstep.

Complete and utter ruin of those all in.

This story has it all


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2022)

__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				




Citadel Securities. No..... but Ken Griffin’s hedge fund Citadel. hmmmm?



> Citadel Securities, no stranger to social-media controversies, has found itself the subject of another one: the collapse of the algorithmic stablecoin TerraUSD, which it says it had nothing to do with.
> 
> The trading firm says it is not involved in the situation and “does not trade stablecoins, including UST,” a representative for the firm told Bloomberg, repudiating claims circulating on social media in recent days. BlackRock Inc, also named in various posts, denied their involvement


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2022)

Soros did it with the English Pound and got away with it.

Any separate entities that can closely arbitraged are suckers for this. 

Good on those who got away with it. 

There should be more of it imo. 

Luna lol,  the name gave it away.

gg


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2022)

Current market cap is in $shib territory.
The ever expanding supply is the problem. Also the reason this coin will struggle to do a lot.

They have to burn a damn lot. It's not a coin you risk the bank on. But some of the other gamblers pulled decent bank so far.

But make no mistake that this coin is terminal right now.


----------



## basilio (14 May 2022)

The Reddit thread on Luna tells the story of the thousands of people who  have been wiped out/took a big hit on this calculated collapse.

A couple of interesting posts from people who predicted how this collapse could be engineered . Posts made in Nov 2021.

I suppose billion dollar collapses are "fun to watch" when it isn't your  money that has been trashed. 









						r/terraluna
					

r/terraluna: Terra (terra.money) is a decentralized financial payment network that rebuilds the traditional payment stack on the blockchain. It …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2022)

basilio said:


> The Reddit thread on Luna tells the story of the thousands of people who  have been wiped out/took a big hit on this calculated collapse.
> 
> A couple of interesting posts from people who predicted how this collapse could be engineered . Posts made in Nov 2021.
> 
> ...



It is not funny.

It is hilarious. 

They were all warned. 

gg


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2022)

Original position is up x10


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2022)

It listed again on trading platforms


----------



## waterbottle (14 May 2022)

Very sad to hear people thinking of taking their lives over lost money


----------



## StockyGuy (14 May 2022)

All's fair in love an' crypto.  If you're gonna be in on such rubbish you gotta be ok with the "asset" returning to its innate value.


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently a group is tracking down who is responsible.

Rumours abound right now


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (15 May 2022)

https://www.news.com.au/finance/markets/world-markets/the-evil-genius-plot-behind-the-cryptocurrency-market-crash/news-story/cac8af2a5d996ee7a88a45f753ffabc3


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

> Threw a small "hail mary" position on luna.
> 
> It's either toast or it may bull trap enough for a new lambo.
> 
> ...



Turns out my original assessment might be right. It got enough eyes on it to multi bag. I also think it's a bull trap setup. 

This is one area where crypto beats shares. And that's the basic sentiment of crowds. It's straight fear/greed cycles.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

One comment from twitter:

Luna & UST are now trading again. It's literally the Thunderdome between bots and humans trying to compete against each other.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

Luna x100 from the bottom apparently.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

One could easily envisage a couple of hundred bucks turning into a couple of thousand. 
As long as there's buyers to sell into of course.
Rug pull central


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

Looking terrabull on the 5 hour 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looking bull terra on the 15 minutes


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> One could easily envisage a couple of hundred bucks turning into a couple of thousand.
> As long as there's buyers to sell into of course.
> Rug pull central



It's going insane on social media. Super hard pump.

Unless I see how they are stopping the inflation and the fact theres 6 trillion coins. Then it's just a bunch of idiots running off a cliff with their cash in hands.


----------



## systematic (15 May 2022)

I chat regularly with a young security guard at a local shop. Nice guy and seems really sensible. We’ve never talked money/investing but he bought it up. He let me know that he put 40% of his crypto portfolio in Luna, literally right before the crash. Barely got in and went to zero. He’s young, and he’ll recover. But man. Just such a shame to see someone with the diligence to save money when young, not go the next step and invest wisely. Lesson learned and all that. I’m sure it’s good that it’s happened to him etc. It just put a face to the story for me is all. I’d never even heard of Luna until the story. 

The world’s gone mad. I’m in an online group (not investing related) where they started talking about some defi protocol something (with lingo that sounds like some millennial sci fi). I had to google most of the terms I was hearing. 
The thing that just strikes me is how people can talk about 1% (and more) per day returns being normal. 
I tried to point out that’s 10k to 14M in 2 years. It just falls on deaf ears. 

Still. I reminded myself there’s nothing new under the sun. It’s just greed. It was there back in my day (50k a year from some horse racing or stock market system starting with only 10k...or whatever latest exotic farming scheme etc). It’s just fancier and digital now. 
People literally haven’t (and don’t) change.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

Well, some simple calcs say, if one bought around $200 now, and it got back to $1
There's a million bux


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

.001 possibly  .01 is probably the Max (wishful) target in reality.

Unless something crazy happens.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, some simple calcs say, if one bought around $200 now, and it got back to $1
> There's a million bux



They would have to burn probably 90% or above


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> Unless something crazy happens.



Buy me a lambo in a week


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

systematic said:


> I chat regularly with a young security guard at a local shop. Nice guy and seems really sensible. We’ve never talked money/investing but he bought it up. He let me know that he put 40% of his crypto portfolio in Luna, literally right before the crash. Barely got in and went to zero. He’s young, and he’ll recover. But man. Just such a shame to see someone with the diligence to save money when young, not go the next step and invest wisely. Lesson learned and all that. I’m sure it’s good that it’s happened to him etc. It just put a face to the story for me is all. I’d never even heard of Luna until the story.
> 
> The world’s gone mad. I’m in an online group (not investing related) where they started talking about some defi protocol something (with lingo that sounds like some millennial sci fi). I had to google most of the terms I was hearing.
> The thing that just strikes me is how people can talk about 1% (and more) per day returns being normal.
> ...



It's worrying as people are putting their life savings into it. Yes many get rich. But for most it's dumb luck. They have zero investor skills, or any trader knowledge.

It's basically the equivalent of putting your house on black and hoping for the best.

People have also confused crypto coins with having any sort of base value. It's just a huge casino. Advantages to those with in depth knowledge of the inner workings of each coin. Or those that trade on the madness of crowds.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

Massive supply absorbed at low prices 10 hours ago Mo.
HODL


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Buy me a lambo in a week



Got a white one picked out for you already.





I hope I remembered right that you're the other kiwi besides me, or that jokes going to fall flat


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> I hope I remembered right that you're the other kiwi besides me, or that jokes going to fall flat



Not a kiwi.
I loved the post because I'd eat it, not kiwi it. 🤣


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2022)

It would seem that the situation is creating a general crypto storm.
Interesting


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> It would seem that the situation is creating a general crypto storm.
> Interesting



Rallies the crypto community.

Like I said trading crypto is trading the raw human emotion. 
Especially the greedy parts


----------



## againsthegrain (15 May 2022)

Money unprinting right there, rich get richer poor get burned


----------



## qldfrog (15 May 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> Money unprinting right there, rich get richer poor get burned



How that?..do they destroy some luna?
And how would poor rich be different?
Unless you mean the whole scheme/scamm?


----------



## againsthegrain (15 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> How that?..do they destroy some luna?
> And how would poor rich be different?
> Unless you mean the whole scheme/scamm?




Alot of the printed money went into risky investments.  Yes they are tools and idiots for putting their life savings into crypto etc but all those guys crying suicide over 50k or 100k they dribbled in is gone.  Sure somebody cashed out but like with all manipulated markers it wasn't the poor/middle class.

Yeah think moxjo said they burned some tokens too


----------



## qldfrog (15 May 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> Alot of the printed money went into risky investments.  Yes they are tools and idiots for putting their life savings into crypto etc but all those guys crying suicide over 50k or 100k they dribbled in is gone.  Sure somebody cashed out but like with all manipulated markers it wasn't the poor/middle class.
> 
> Yeah think moxjo said they burned some tokens too



Ok.so general, yes populace vs top 0.001%


----------



## basilio (15 May 2022)

So here is a bit of karma.

Terra (LUNA) Founder Few Days Before: “95% Of Cryptos Are Gonna Die But There’s Entertainment In Watching Them Die”​


Ammara
May 12, 2022


https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php...ut-theres-entertainment-in-watching-them-die/
https://reddit.com/submit?url=https...t+There’s+Entertainment+In+Watching+Them+Die”
https://thecryptobasic.com/2022/05/...t-theres-entertainment-in-watching-them-die/#



*Terra founder finds entertainment in watching cryptos die, but he never knew he and his LUNA and UST would die faster than others.*



There are rare moments in the crypto space that most people thought were impossible to happen. A case in point is the fall of Terra Luna and UST. Apparently, UST’s founder, Do Kwon, was earlier quoted spelling doom for most crypto companies joining the space. That was just eight days ago during an interview with Alex Botez.

*Entering Crypto Space Because It’s Hot*

During the interview, the host asked Do Kwon what he thought of the companies that are joining the crypto space. For one, there’s a growing perception that some of the companies rushing into this space are only doing so because the industry is currently the “in-thing,” and they don’t necessarily have a plan to keep themselves relevant. While conversing with Do Kwon, the host expressed her concern about whether such companies will make it through 3-5 years in the industry.

In response, Do Kwon was happy to announce that 95% of the entities currently joining the crypto space will crash in the heat of the moment. It’s a fact that Do Kwon isn’t the first person or analyst to make such a prediction. It’s also a fact that many of the crypto projects that were at the top of the charts merely five years ago are now either dead or struggling at the bottom of the charts.

*“There’s Entertainment Watching Companies Die”*
Do Kwon didn’t mince his words to say that it’s actually entertaining to watch companies die.
Alex Botez: _I wonder how many of these companies you think are entering the space because it’s hot and there’s a lot of fun; it will still be here, like 2-5 years later._
Do Kwon:* 95% are going to die. But there’s also entertainment in watching companies die too.








						Terra (LUNA) Founder Few Days Before: "95% Of Cryptos Are Gonna Die But There’s Entertainment In Watching Them Die" - The Crypto Basic
					

Terra founder finds entertainment in watching cryptos die, but he never knew he and his LUNA and UST would die faster than others.




					thecryptobasic.com
				



*


----------



## Stockbailx (16 May 2022)

The LUNA/USD is new to me and from what I see it looks like DRY HORRORS!  Who ever got on to selling would of made a pretty penny!


----------



## moXJO (16 May 2022)

Swung in and out for a 6x pay day. Had 6x left on which I expect to slowly evaporate. Hopefully then I can join any lawsuits and cry my way to riches.

It's run out of puff and I got lazy again. I'll leave it on to see if the yank markets going to pump or dump.


----------



## Stilton (17 May 2022)

Regulation is coming to crypto. The sooner the better really. There will be pluses and minuses


----------



## Knobby22 (18 May 2022)

Stilton said:


> Regulation is coming to crypto. The sooner the better really. There will be pluses and minuses



The nature of cryptocurrencies is to not have an intermediary so ransomware,  drugs and other blackmarket uses can take place.
It can't be regulated without changing the system.
Anyway its ending now. It's just a ponzi.

Suckers are a non renewable resource and there is a limited supply of suckers.


----------



## Craton (21 May 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> The LUNA/USD is new to me and from what I see it looks like DRY HORRORS!  Who ever got on to selling would of made a pretty penny!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141759



'Evil genius' may have caused Terra and Luna cryptocurrencies to crash | The Business​Akin to George Soros, this "genius" took a massive risk that netted approx. $950 million.


----------



## moXJO (22 May 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> .
> 
> Suckers are a non renewable resource and there is a limited supply of suckers.



I believe it's an endless resource, forever fuelled by fear and greed.


----------



## basilio (22 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> I believe it's an endless resource, forever fuelled by fear and greed.



One born every minute I believe..


----------

